# Need to replace my bilge pump.



## CoFlafisherman (Apr 2, 2008)

I have an Attwood V625 Model # 4206 Bilge Pump. I need to replace it. Any suggestions, I heard that model was not available anymore, is that true? If so what can I replace it with? Is it a screw off and replace type fix, similar to a live well pump replacement? Never replaced a bilge pump before so I am looking for some helpful tips


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Get one with a cartridge replacement, much easier and plan to replace it every two years or so.


----------



## CoFlafisherman (Apr 2, 2008)

Do I have to mess with any of the through hull portion of the pump when replacing what I currently have? Or will I be able to just remove the pump portion ans swap out for another, even if it's a different brand? Just trying to avoid having to remove any of the through hull hardware. Thanks for the help


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Shouldn't have to remove any hardware, just the hose and wiring. We have several types of pumps, come by and let's get you fixed up.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

On the subject of "Hose".

If you have the Plastic segemented hose that is sold as "Bilge Hose"?

Get it off your boat. It is dangerous and should be Outlawed! Your life could depend on it.

It's good for one thing. Dog Toy.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Just a bit of advice. My boat years ago came with two 450 gph pumps. One in the back and one in the middle of the boat. We took those out and replaced them with 2000 gph pumps and installed larger hoses. Not a bad job at all. To me it was safer in case I ever needed the extra time.
*P.S. X-Shark is right!!!!!!!!*


----------

